# My 2nd Grow - Nirvana Northern Lights in Subcool's Super Soil Organic Mix



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 27, 2012)

With my first grow going well (3rd week of flowering), I decide today to get started on my 2nd grow - Nirvana Northern Lights in Subcool's Super Soil organic mix.

I recently bought all the ingredients, and today mixed a one-third batch.  That came out to about 28 gallons.  

*1/3  Batch* 
2 bags Roots Organics Potting  Soil 
0.7 bag Biobizz Light-Mix 
16 lbs Wonder Worm Earthworm  Castings Soil Improver 
1.7 lbs Down to Earth Fish  Bone Meal 3-16-0 
1.7 lbs Happy Frog Bat Guano  0-5-0 
1.7 lbs Down to Earth Blood  Meal 12-0-0 
1/4 cup Epsom Salts 
1/3 cup Whitney Farms Dolomite  Lime 
2.5 tbs Azomite 
2 tsp powdered Humic Acid











My next post will describe the mixing of these ingredients.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2012)

Mighty high tech fur this bushman but be pullin up stump to watch non the less. Good luck trail walkin pilgrem hope yual yeild yur needs in the end.

BWD


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, on to mixing.  What a job it was.

First, I put the small-quantity ingredients in a bowl.

1/4 cup Epsom Salts
1/3 cup Whitney Farms Dolomite Lime
2.5 tbs Azomite
2 tsp powdered Humic Acid




I used a whisk to mix it all up.




I placed that bowl aside.  Then I put the medium-quantity ingredients in a 5-gallon bucket and a used large whisk to mix it all up. 

1.7 lbs Down to Earth Fish Bone Meal 3-16-0
1.7 lbs Happy Frog Bat Guano 0-5-0
1.7 lbs Down to Earth Blood Meal 12-0-0




Then I made a "crater" in the middle of the 5-gallon bucket, and poured the contents of the afore-mentioned bowl into the crater.  And I mixed it all up with a large whisk, and my hands.  By this time, my hands were too dirty to handle my camera.  So no more pics till the end.

Then the real work began.

I poured the contents of the 5-gallon bucket into a 30-gallon tote, and added the 16 lbs of earthworm castings.  I mixed it all up with my hands.  I mixed a while, rested a while, mixed a while, rested a while, ...

I paused to make a mental note to make myself to build a DIY compost mixer like THG's, for mixing future batches.

I then put the large-quantity ingredients (2 bags Roots Organic and 0.7 bag Biobizz-Lite) into a 50-gallon tote, and mixed it all up with my hands.

After that was done, I asked my wife to write down a note to build myself a DIY compost mixer like THG's.  

Then I made a crater in the middle of the 50-gallon tote, and poured the contents of the 30-gallon tote into the crater.  And mixed it all up with my hands.

After that was done, I asked my wife to get the compost mixer note, and tape in to the inside windshield of my truck.  

Then I poured about one-third of the final mixture into a 30-gallon garbage can, and added a gallon of RO water.  I repeated this step 2 more times.




Then I loosely taped the top on the garbage can, securing it but allowing space for the mixture to breathe.  I'll let it cook in the sunshine for 30 days or so, then mix it up thoroughly again (with the afore-mentioned DIY compost mixer that I will build in the mean time ).




I had planned to start soaking my Nirvana Northern Lights seeds today, but I'm too tired.  I'll get to that tomorrow.  Cheers.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 27, 2012)

According to Subcool, the idea behind his Super Soil organic mix is to put Mother Nature back in charge of the grow.  The mix is completely organic but very hot.

The claim is that no nutrients are ever required.  Nothing but tap water is ever added.  No PH or TDS monitoring.  Nothing but tap water about 3 times per week for the entire grow.  7 gallon pots are recommended (I will use 6.5 gallon air pots).

Real users of this mix on various web sites report hydro-like results, with a very strong earthy taste.  I'm skeptical of the "hydro-like results" (in terms of yield).

In reality, some users (even Subcool himself) says that depending upon strain, some nutrients or teas may be needed toward the end of flowering.

We'll see.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

When I made Subcools mix I let it cook for 30 days before using it.

I also had to use teas to finish them off.


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah I hve heard a cpl peeps that used subby's mix needed to use teas or amend towards the end. I think our very own Nchef's mix is better...pretty sure his will take you all the way through flower with just water. Jmo


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I hve heard a cpl peeps that used subby's mix needed to use teas or amend towards the end. I think our very own Nchef's mix is better...pretty sure his will take you all the way through flower with just water. Jmo


 
Do you have a link to Nchef's mix?  Maybe I'll try it next time...


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to Nchef's mix?  Maybe I'll try it next time...



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58960

Post 2.

Finished flowers. Water only.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58452&page=15


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 27, 2012)

:yeahthat: Its a winner!


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 27, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58960
> 
> Post 2.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks...I'll give it a try next grow...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 27, 2012)

doesnt it feel good to have everything in order and on track! I love having all the amendments all lined up, unopened ready to use.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is day 1 of this grow.

Today, I began soaking my seeds (5 Nirvana Northern Lights feminized).  I used distilled water.










Then I remembered that I have 5 Nirvana AK-48 feminized seeds.  I tried a couple of them on my first grow; one was very weak, and the other hermied.  So I wasn't planning to try them again anytime soon (especially since I have some Serious Seeds AK-47 on the way from Attitude).

So I decided to give the AK-48 seeds another try.  If they do poorly, that's OK.  If not, I can use them to try my hand at LST and FIM training.  And if more than 4 total plants look great near flowering time (I have room for only 4 plants in my flowering room), I can leave the excess plants in veg longer and eventually try my hand at cloning.







Then I put them all up in the cabinet to soak for 12 hours.  




This evening I will transfer them into wet paper towels for germination.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 28, 2012)

OK, since I've got 10 feminized seeds for this grow, I've decided to experiment a little (actually, a lot).

All seeds will soak for about 12 hours in distilled water.  After that, here's my plan:

*Northern Lights (5 fem seeds)*
Direct-plant 1 in a 1-inch rockwool cube
Direct-plant 1 in a Rapid Rooter plug
Plant 2 "paper-towel-germinated-seeds" in 1-inch rockwool cubes
Plant 1 "paper-towel-germinated-seed"  in a Rapid Rooter plug

Same pattern as above for the AK-48 (5 fem seeds).

I will also experiment with LST, FIM, and cloning in this grow.  I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 3, 2012)

Day 6 of this grow.  Out of 10 seeds, all hatched, all developed tap roots, and 9 have broken the surface.

But I still made mistakes.  I don't think I planted them deep enough, or oriented them right in the medium.  All taproots grew upward and were visible before they made a downturn to grow downward.  One taproot grew straight up out of the medium.  I had to open the rockwool cube, extract the seed, and replant it in another rockwool cube.

Also, about half of the seedlings broke the surface with seed coats still intact around the embryo leaves.  For some of them, I had to use tweezers to free the seed coat from the embryo leaves.  Does this indicate that maybe I planted them too shallow?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 3, 2012)

all of mine popped out with the seed still attached. im just going off memory here, but i think its perfectly normal. if you cant simply pull them off with little to no force, then all you have to do is a heavy mist for a day or 2 to soften up the shell, and it will slide right off

they lookin good to me, im sub'd love me some NL

as for your experimentation, go for it. im in the same boat as you. im relatively new, did some LST, and your in for a treat . i wont say anymore just so i dont ruin it for you...gl though


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 3, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> all of mine popped out with the seed still attached. im just going off memory here, but i think its perfectly normal. if you cant simply pull them off with little to no force, then all you have to do is a heavy mist for a day or 2 to soften up the shell, and it will slide right off
> 
> they lookin good to me, im sub'd love me some NL


 
Thanks...yes, I find that if I drop 2 water dropplets onto the seed shell, it comes off pretty easily the next day...again thanks...good growing to you...


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

i want to try a few in soil im just so scared of bugs...

 : paranoid :


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 3, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> i want to try a few in soil im just so scared of bugs...
> 
> : paranoid :


 
I'm just in my second grow (both organic), so don't take my word as definitive...but I've yet to see any bugs...however I'm already set for my first hydro grow (DWC)...can't wait


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 3, 2012)

yeah mines a dwc, what ive learned so far is, ph ph ph, tds tds tds


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 3, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> yeah mines a dwc, what ive learned so far is, ph ph ph, tds tds tds


 
Will take your advice seriously...thx


----------

